# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  19 января 2013 Битту Маллик - концертная программа "Ведические мантры и баджаны"

## Светлана )

Место проведения концерта: зал Университета МИИГАиК (Архитектуры) по адресу: м. Курская, Гороховский пер., д.4.
 Начало в 18:00. Билеты: +79261734788

Битту (Асит) Малик родился в Индии, в святом городе 5000 храмов – во Вриндаване, в семье брахманов, в которой из поколения в поколение, рождались талантливые музыканты. Прадеды Битту обладали таким искусством ведического воспевания мантр, что могли вызвать дождь, огонь или другие необходимые погодные условия, исцелять людей – ведь звук это огромная сила, а вибрации голоса и музыки очень сильно влияют на окружающую среду и людей. 
Битту 23 года, но несмотря на свою молодость, он - один из самых ярких вокалистов нашего столетия, виртуоз вокала и игры на фисгармонии. Свое музыкальное творчество на сцене Битту начал как исполнитель в стиле Друпад-Дхамар (Drupad-Dhamar) – одном из древних классических жанров индийской музыки, продолжив 200-летнюю историю древней традиции Дарбханга (Darbhanga).
Битту Маллик также является знатоком во многих стилях индийской музыки, таких как Drupad-Dhamar, Khyal, Thumari, Cheti, Kajari и Vidhypati. Эти знания перешли к нему через 9 поколений от его первых учителей музыки – деда Шри Пандит Видур Маллика и отца Шри Пандит Ананд Маллика. 
 На больших праздниках Битту поёт и играет на фисгармонии в древнейшем храме Вриндавана – Радха Раман – это его бескорыстное служение Богу и семейная традиция.

----------

